
Dow plunges 1,175 – worst point decline in history - prando
http://money.cnn.com/2018/02/05/investing/stock-market-today-dow-jones/index.html
======
rapnie
but as Richard Quest said as it was happening: _never_ look at the points as
it is meaningless, look at the percentage drop.. and then it is 'just' a long
overdue correction :)

of course if this continues there is more to worry about (but only after a 20%
downfall can we really speak of a bear market)

